# My new puppy is throwing up a lot.....



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

*My new puppy is throwing up a lot after spay surgery.....*

I'm getting really concerned... right when she brought her home, she threw up. Then at the vet's office she threw up. Then she threw up later that night too! She hasn't even really eaten that much... Had to get her nutrient stuff from the vet for her to eat


Just woke up and took her outside and when she came back in she threw up again... It's usually clear looking


She did just get spayed on Wednesday so could this be the cause? The vet said it probably was just due to new environments, change in food diet, and the surgery/meds......

I'm getting worried though... 4+ times puking in not even a whole 48 hours is a lot right?


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

With a dog this age, there should be some concern, the dog just does not feel well.

You need to call your vet and tell him/her that you are concerned and you want something to get this under control. This should not be a problem, and quite frankly, your vet should have offered this initially. 

When you get the medication, ask for timing (date) when you should start to see improvement. Never leave this issue open ended when dealing with meds. If things don't start to improve by the date given, ask the vet why. 

To me this is a red flag about your vet, but I could be wrong. I've had numerous issues with vets that have caused me to be extremely vigilant.

Anela


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I posted earlier about not liking the vet I took he to.... If she throws up once more, I will be going to the vet.

I did some research and throwing up after getting spayed or neutered is common side effect from anesthesia and could last up to 3-5 days.


The vet did give me some antibiotics but this was for a "respiratory infection" that she said could come about in the next couple days.

Hopefully my baby is okay blah she has just been sleeping alllllll day


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

how old is she? guessing 5/6 months b/c she's just got spayed. How much does she weigh? You can try a ginger capsule ... they worked great on petra and i use them too when i don't feel good. you can get a bottle of 100 for $10.00 at gnc. make sure she is getting fluids. I use the walmart brand "pedalite" unflavored. it's a lot cheaper abour $2.00/qt. ill subsitute that for water if they are not eating. If they won't drink it i add a small spoonful of canned food and mush it up to make a flavored drink. gross but it works. good luck.


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah I'm going to give her pedelite today, she just wont eat! She does pee and drink though so that's a good sign.

Actually the shelter spayed her and she is only 8 weeks old...... is this really bad?

Maybe she's just not hungry yet? She is tiny... 5lbs


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's possible that her antibiotic doesn't agree with her. Some dogs (and cats, and people) have sensitivity to certain antibiotics and get upset stomachs from it. Ask your vet if you can switch to a different antibiotic. 

It's very common for shelters to spay/neuter pups and kittens as young as 8 weeks. Some feel it's healthier to alter a pet before it reaches sexual maturity, some feel it's better to wait until they're older. But for a shelter, before pediatric spaying and neutering, they saw too many of their adopted pets not get fixed if they weren't altered prior to adoption, even with spay/neuter vouchers and contracts.


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Update:

she has been eating.... just have to find the right time when she's hungry. Loves those 'bacon' strips haha and I put the medicine on them when shes hungry, works like a charm.

She went 24 hours without throwing up but just did after I took her out just now... it was chunky throw up though so I think that is better than the greenish bile the first few times. I'll blame this throw up on the change in foods

I kind of want to blame the medicine... Amoxicillin it looks like pepto bismol. She smelled it, turned around and immediately threw up. She hates this stuff, maybe it doesn't agree with her stomach?


She did poop too! Making progress! it was solid, not liquid or liquidy at all. Whew!

I think things are looking up... Vet appointment on Thursday to remove her stitches, get 2nd round of shots, and she's getting her first bath!


----------



## clbreb (Dec 14, 2007)

Glad to hear your puppy is doing much better, its hard when they dont feel well, and they cant tell you what is really making them sick


----------



## Magriet (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm also very glad your puppy is improving. I'm also one of those people that gets very worried when anyone (pets or people) throw up. I'm glad you took no chances. With a puppy you cannot be too careful. Waiting anxiously for more good news on your puppy


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

I would keep checking with the doctor... better safe then sorry...


----------

